# Ladyfingers - More Barbie photos - pre vacation



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Thought I would share a few more Barbie photos before I leave for vacation at my beach front condo in Oceanside, Calif. in early March.

I have quite a few more photos to post, but I don't want to make this thread too long. This is enough for now.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a beginner at knitting and would love to know where you got the patterns. I can follow, but can't make up one. These are so pretty. Good way to spend time, and a great give away at Christmas.


----------



## deeklaver (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely outfits where did you get the patterns from!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Ladyfingers, these are beautiful, well done and have a lovely vacation


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Ladyfingers you do the greatest doll clothing! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love these!!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a Barbie handout with patterns, including a slim dress, matching coat/jacket, hat and purse, a full skirted gingham dress and hat, a sweater attached to a slim skirt, a turtleneck sweater, one-piece pants outfits with and without boots attached.

Click on my name, "Ladyfingers" above my avatar photo of the American Girl doll in the pink sweater/pants outfit. This will take you to my profile page, then click on "PM" to send me a private message requesting the Barbie and/or American Girl knitting handouts. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS in the private message, because I send the patterns via "reply" e-mail.

I keep all the e-mail addresses so I can send out any new handouts. Now working on Handout #4 for the AG doll, and after that, will begin Handout #2 for Barbie dolls. Your name will be on the list to receive any new pattern handouts.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

So precious!!!


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

these are just fabulous. Wish I had some one to knit them for :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, great knitting on the barbie clothes.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Love these -especially as they capture that vintage Barbie look!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great, as always. Have a wonderful vacation. My gradmother lived in Oceanside and I loved visiting.


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW..these are gorgeous !!! I have got to try experimenting with different yarn ... Love what you have done with these barbie fashions.... Thanks so much for sharing the pics.. and have a wonderful vacation at the beach !!!!! I am jealous...


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wondering ... Are these dolls yours or do you knit their outfits for a child or for sale?


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh wow! They are so pretty! Thanks for the pics. You are amazing. Keep up the good works!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

More beautiful creations. I love looking at all the AG outfits too.
My favourite from these are the prom night gowns xx 
Have a great holiday..it's well deserved after designing all these outfits :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, those Barbies look great in your knitted items


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I have a Barbie handout with patterns, including a slim dress, matching coat/jacket, hat and purse, a full skirted gingham dress and hat, a sweater attached to a slim skirt, a turtleneck sweater, one-piece pants outfits with and without boots attached.
> 
> Click on my name, "Ladyfingers" above my avatar photo of the American Girl doll in the pink sweater/pants outfit. This will take you to my profile page, then click on "PM" to send me a private message requesting the Barbie and/or American Girl knitting handouts. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS in the private message, because I send the patterns via "reply" e-mail.
> 
> I keep all the e-mail addresses so I can send out any new handouts. Now working on Handout #4 for the AG doll, and after that, will begin Handout #2 for Barbie dolls. Your name will be on the list to receive any new pattern handouts.


Thanks I will look forward to the new patterns. I am still working on the old for the granddaughters. I need to take pictures and post but they sometimes escape before I get that part done. They escape with my blessing. I am not very creative. I mostly follow your patterns using the pictures you post. Of course they make nice picture books for the GD to look at and wish. Of course her wishes are granted.
the new Barbie outfits you just posted are georgeous. Wow!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

More great work,Ladyfingers. I just love seeing your finish designs. Can't wait for the next handouts. Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Boy, I wish I had know you when I was 10! Fantastic work!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Your Barbie outfits are out of this world!! You are so creative!!! I love them!!! ;0)


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice work!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Delightful!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I am afraid to show these pictures to my granddaughter. She would want me to make them all. I am not that good, but would love to try a few for her.
You do wonderful work!!!!!,


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

These are so beautiful and stylish! I just learned that my 3 nieces each received a Barbie from a recent party they were at. I can't wait to get going on some clothes for them. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Unbelieveable great work


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

im telling you these are just beautiful & so perfectly done the added touches are just amazing...enjoy your vacation!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW!! Ladyfingers, they look awesome.....you rock!!


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely incredibly beautiful work!!!!! enjoy your vacation!


----------



## giovanna (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow so beautiful love to see some of your patterns.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

They are all fabulous...my favorites are the long striped Mardi Gras party dress and the Valentines dress and hat!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I LOVE all of them. Love that hat with the yellow dress. I wish I could sit and knit all day every day. There are just so many things I want to make and not enough time!!!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness-they are all so wonderful!!! Words can not give them justice.


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely Barbie clothes -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Just WOW! Some little girl is so lucky! Such lovely designs and patterns.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Elaine, you have done it yet again. Beautiful eye candy once more for us to drool over. I love the mardi gras and prom night dresses in particular, but they're all gorgeous. Enjoy your holiday. Leonora.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

You are without a doubt the QUEEN of the dolls, just gorgeous! 
Knitting by the ocean will be wonderful, bet you come back with some "wavvy" patterns.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. have a great vacation


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

these are great.... are you Barbies vintage or new? any way they are the best dress bunch of ladies around... thanks for sharing..


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

YOU ARE MY DOLL KNITTING IDOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Have a great holiday Ladyfingers. Looking forward to your next set of patterns


----------



## velma (Oct 26, 2011)

wow beautiful


----------



## hogus (Aug 25, 2011)

I use Ravelry all the time, lots free patterns, just search and put in babrbie doll knit clothes and you should get some.


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

You do an amazing job! Those patterns are too challenging for me in bigger sizes!
When I was a kid, my mom used to get her hair done every week. There was a woman that sold knitted barbie clothes at the salon. My mom would buy me an outfit each week($1 per outfit). One day, I was riding my bike back from a friends house with the barbies and all those wonderful outfits in the basket. Somehow, the clothes fell out on the way home. I rode back and looked all over for them but never found them. I was devastated!
It makes me happy to see these outfits.


----------



## SassyGranny (Mar 12, 2011)

The Barbie Doll knits are outstanding. Barbie Doll clothes are what I taught myself to knit on, When my neighbor learned that those were what I did first told me, that I could not do that. I also made my tall skinny son a sweater by altering the pattern, and it was three different colors.Myknitting friends told me you can't do that until you have knitted for a long time. But I had already done it. It sure looked good too. [email protected]


----------



## SassyGranny (Mar 12, 2011)

I would love to have patterns for these Barbie Doll Clothes.I Give the doll and clothes as well as homemade quilts to childern in the Chrises center. the workers tell me these are the favorite gifts the children [email protected]


----------



## MargaretJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello, I love these outfits. Would you mind sharing the patterns or direct me to where I could find the patterns. Thank you. My grandaughter is 5 now and has lots of Barbie dolls that need new outfits.

Thank you
Margaret


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so glad my daughter is grown up and no longer plays with Barbie otherwise she would be having me knit some of these, they are simply lovely, Barbie is one lucky chick.


----------



## MargaretJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi again,
Love your kitty, so cute. My kitty is 18yrs old and all white with amber eyes, very gentle natured.
Thanks for your reply.
I have two sons and one granddaughter who lives about 3 hrs drive from me. 
Regards
Margaret


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow!!! When I was little, a friend of the family used to knit me barbie outfits. Was so fun to have "different" clothes than my friends had for their barbies. These are spectacular!!!!


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I love them all! Enjoy your vacation and the sunshine. It's snowing here in Western NY.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

All are very nice - I especially like the 3 prom gowns.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh My, they are all so gorgeous, love them all.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

How beautiful! You are a very special knitter, and must be related to the energizer bunny! G


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

All so beautifully done!
kat


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW, you're very talented, they're gorgeous. I was just thinking of you a few days ago and figured it was about time for your trip to Oceanside (I'm the one that use to live in Vista). Have a marvelous vacation and enjoy the gorgeous view you get from the condo.


Ladyfingers said:


> Thought I would share a few more Barbie photos before I leave for vacation at my beach front condo in Oceanside, Calif. in early March.
> 
> I have quite a few more photos to post, but I don't want to make this thread too long. This is enough for now.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Thought I would share a few more Barbie photos before I leave for vacation at my beach front condo in Oceanside, Calif. in early March.
> 
> I have quite a few more photos to post, but I don't want to make this thread too long. This is enough for now.


Your work is absolutely beautiful. Hello from O'side! I grew up here and moved back in 2000 after an early retirement. It's in the high 80's now and just beautiful. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Holy smokes. You must be knitting day and night. All are fabulous as usual.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Your patterns are beautiful.


----------



## Dotzz24 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think they are wonderful!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> WOW, you're very talented, they're gorgeous. I was just thinking of you a few days ago and figured it was about time for your trip to Oceanside (I'm the one that use to live in Vista). Have a marvelous vacation and enjoy the gorgeous view you get from the condo.
> 
> 
> Ladyfingers said:
> ...


My condolences! I lived in Antelope and worked in Roseville for seven years and couldn't wait to get out of there! Used to knit downstairs in the summer at the end of the couch so the A/C vent would blow on me.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Ladyfingers ,may I have your latest patterns for Barbie ,you sent me some several months ago do you probly have my email address ,let me know if you don't .
Thanks Daphne


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, have a wonderful vacation. I love these Barbie outfits. I'll have to work on my AG patterns you sent me before I can work on anything else. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mollie, where in Oceanside are you? I loved it there, but I also like Roseville.


Mollie said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, you're very talented, they're gorgeous. I was just thinking of you a few days ago and figured it was about time for your trip to Oceanside (I'm the one that use to live in Vista). Have a marvelous vacation and enjoy the gorgeous view you get from the condo.
> ...


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Received my handout and can't thank you enough. Have a wonderful break, put your feet up, drink wine and relax - you deserve it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, wish I were a little girl again.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I have a Barbie handout with patterns, including a slim dress, matching coat/jacket, hat and purse, a full skirted gingham dress and hat, a sweater attached to a slim skirt, a turtleneck sweater, one-piece pants outfits with and without boots attached.
> 
> Click on my name, "Ladyfingers" above my avatar photo of the American Girl doll in the pink sweater/pants outfit. This will take you to my profile page, then click on "PM" to send me a private message requesting the Barbie and/or American Girl knitting handouts. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS in the private message, because I send the patterns via "reply" e-mail.
> 
> I keep all the e-mail addresses so I can send out any new handouts. Now working on Handout #4 for the AG doll, and after that, will begin Handout #2 for Barbie dolls. Your name will be on the list to receive any new pattern handouts.


Thank you for sending me the Barbie pattern, you are so talented. Mary


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Elaine, how do you design like you do? The Barbie clothes are beautiful. You do have a great talent that I wish I had just a little of.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandma Jo:

Quite a few knitters here are under the impression that I've been burning the candle all night creating these Barbie doll fashions - not! All of these Barbie doll clothes were created and knit over 10-15 years ago. I have them stored in 6-gallon popcorn cans with a kitchen trash bag lining the can. The "special" dolls in bridal gowns, or some of my "Blue Ribbon" winners are wrapped in tissue paper before storing in the popcorn can. I have a lot of knit outfits stuffed into these popcorn cans, and about 60 Barbie dolls (my models) tucked into a separate can. I brought them all out when I started posting photos of AG doll outfits on this forum. I thought I would share my "first love" - knitting Barbie fashions with everyone. I'm surprised how excited and complimentary everyone is when I post the photos....I guess since I've been knitting Barbie outfits for over 26 years, I'm used to seeing them. That's also why I can't remember what special stitch I used, especially the full-skirted bridal gown and veil previously posted. Also, the skirt pattern on the current lavender and white Easter outfit (isn't that a cute Easter Bonnet?). I think I used a pattern from one of those books with 400+ stitch patterns.

I haven't knit anything for Barbie in years. However, one of the knitters on this forum has requested me to come up with 6 different "Witchie-Poo" costumes for Barbie dolls to wear as centerpiece decorations at a special Halloween party luncheon for elderly ladies who belong to a "Red Hat Club" - she wants 6 different witch costumes with red, purple, and black. I have already sketched out some ideas and will work on this while I'm on vacation.

I'll also work on a bridal gown and veil for the AG doll, for Handout #4. Busy! Busy!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

All I can say is "Wow!" Beautiful and tedious work! Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

You are so sweet Ladyfingers. Thanks for the 4th handout and I will be looking for #2. I hope you have a great time on your vacation!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

wow, Ladyfingers you do remarkable work. You should sell the outfits. They are beautiful and I lov them all.
connie


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Your outfits for Barbie and AG Dolls are just gorgeous. Do you sell them and if so were?


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent you my email address in a pm. Hope to hear from you about your handouts!,, you are truly very talented!,


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Elaine, Beautiful work as usual. Are these outfits based on the patterns in your Barbie handout #1? I will be looking forward to receiving your Barbie #2 and AG#4 handouts when you get them ready. Have a nice vacation and take some time to enjoy the warm sun while you are there. "See you" when you get back.


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

elaine they are beatiful

audreypam


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

You can never show us to many pictures of your exquisite work, these are absolutely beautiful, and thanks so much for the patterns can't wait to get started on them after I finish the scarves & lapghans that I am doing now to donate, saw your post about keeping our e-mails and forwarding other patterns to us, thank you so much for taking the time to do this,your are a sweetie, hope you have a wonderful vacation,  can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## grannyann (May 4, 2011)

love your barbie photos do u give out your patters if so i would love to have one i have 1 little granddauther and she would love to have some knitting for hir so do i post my email hear please let me know thank you ....annie


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

grannyann said:


> love your barbie photos do u give out your patters if so i would love to have one i have 1 little granddauther and she would love to have some knitting for hir so do i post my email hear please let me know thank you ....annie


If you ago to page 1, under all the pictures Elaine has mentioned how to get her patterns by PM. Find Ladyfingers and she will direct you. Also you can see all her designs if you click above and type in Ladyfingers.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry, you need to click Search at the top of the page. Then put in Ladyfingers.


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

you are sooo good !!!
and wish you nice vacation


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Great looking outfits as always! You do GREAT work & colors are always nice!
I don't think I received handout #4. I would like it if you don't mind sending it to me.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are so gorgeous


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

they are beautiful---have a wonderful vacation


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

deeklaver, where did you get you picture of the giraffe?


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

how pretty. ya did it agin!!!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I am not a barbie doll fan but your items are terrific.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a delightful fashion show! What a fabulous knitter! And to think, these are not even recently done. I LOVE the grey and white outfit. Can't wait to see pics of the Witchie Poo outfits you will come up with - what a great idea for the Red Hats. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

These are beautiful, can't wait to get these from you via email and start working on them for my granddaughter.
Fabulous work!


----------

